# Putting package into observation hive - would this work?



## SG12 (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm setting up my first observation hive. Instead of opening the hive and dumping the bees in, what if I put the queen in the hive and connected the hive entrance to the package, so that the workers could only exit the package by entering the observation hive? Would they smell the queen and march into the hive?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If the queen is in a cage in the hive (I would leave some bees with her) and they have no where else they can go but up the tube, yes, it should work. But then you'll have to open it up to get the cage out anyway. I'd shake the bees in, close it up. Brush the bees off the outside, move it 10 yards, brush the bees off the outside, move it ten yards, brush the bees off the outside, and put it in the house and hook up the tube. Then I'd run the queen in the tube (pop the cork holding your finger over the hole, slide it up the tube with the opening toward the hive and cover the end of the tube as soon as you let the hole open. Then she will find her way in and you won't have a cage to worry about later...


----------



## SG12 (Feb 27, 2011)

I was thinking of putting the caged queen in the bottom of the hive, which can be closed off temporarily (the horizontal section with the hinged door in the attached image). I think that should allow me to retrieve the cage once she's released. I would release her directly into that area, but unfortunately the entrance also comes through that compartment, so she might wander out instead of luring the workers in.


----------



## gibby937 (May 16, 2011)

I did the same thing a month ago. I built a swing view hive following the bonterra plans. I took out the tope vent screen. Installed the queen cage with a ball of bees on it. I opened the package out side and just walked in with the queen cage and ball of bees then slid it in the vent hole with a string atttached and reinstalled the screen. Got about 5 bees in the house. I built an adaptor that I screwed to the top of the package that I uses a router to cut about a 1/8" cut the width of the packages hole. The slid a thin piece of wood in the slot to close the package. I had a hole on the exit side of the package adaptor that was the same size of the hive vent on the bottom. Again removed screen, lined up the package and vent hole with a chair and magazines, then secured with a rachet strap. I put paper towels in the remaining vents to let her smell fill up the hive. Slid out the wood, shimmed the side slit that the wood was in with paper towels (bees were trying to come through the grove. ). Left all night and all bees were in. Very easy.


----------



## chas10 (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice info!! I also just built a 10 frame double wide swing-view from Bonterra plans. I been trying to figure out a way to put the bees into it without taking it outside and dumping the bees into it. I normally mist the package with 1-1 and Honey B Healthy, but would probally not for OB hive, as not to get it on to glass from wet bees. I also figured out how to secure frames in the slots without them shifting around and sliding closer to glass if tilted putting bees into it as directed by Bonterra.( maintaining proper bees space ) I like gibby937 idea but would probally put the queen cage with some bees thru bottom vent ( if it fit thru ) as to be closer to the package. More ideas would be Great.


----------



## SG12 (Feb 27, 2011)

I finally got my bees in the observation hive by using this method, but it took the better part of two days. I envisioned them marching into the hive after the queen, like a swarm will follow their queen into a box, but only a handful had joined her after the first 24 hours. By the second evening, I had the bright idea to remove the syrup can, and by morning a good number of bees had moved from the package to the hive. I suppose the sugar syrup in familiar surroundings was more attractive than the honey in the hive ...


----------

